# Shamrock 17



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

thought it would be a 4 blade...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

that is one clean boat.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

That is one CLEAN rock. I worked there for 2 days and took off, never even went back for my check! They were a good boat until they were bought out in the 90's. The guy that started them lives in Pine Island and you can see him riding his bike every now and then. Supper nice guy and VERY smart when it comes to the marine industry!


----------

